
Forecasting for Covid-19 has failed - gballan
https://forecasters.org/blog/2020/06/14/forecasting-for-covid-19-has-failed/
======
oska
This is just one side of the debate between Ioannidis & Taleb, which has
already been submitted (at the top level):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23521850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23521850)

------
ahazred8ta
This is very detailed.

